# Automate-it Question



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I did install Automate-it to prevent Touchpad draining the battery all the way but
when I tested the rule with the "Perform Action" button it did not perform as expected
graceful shutdown but rather it just blanked immediately.
This is not what I expected. Is there way to set it up that it will shut down the same way
as manual shutdown executed by user?

Thanks


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Its may not be graceful but if you select shutdown from the power off menu on the Touchpad it does exactly the same apart from vibrating . I believe you can set a delay or alternatively set a sound alarm at a slightly higher level than you are using to shutdown so that you have some advance warning.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've noticed the same in the Llama app. When I used the "test action" function, the TP very abruptly shut off...Worse was the unnerving popping sound it made as it did so







However it started up ok, but I understand your concern, It did not feel (or sound) like a healthy shutdown.

My concern is what such an abrupt shut down procedure could actually be causing potential damage to the system...I have noticed when I shut down in Webos it takes around 15 seconds total where this a blackened screen with a spinning icon, indicating something is going on which I assumed to be memory logging (etc) related, before finally shutting off...(Gracefully)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> I've noticed the same in the Llama app. When I used the "test action" function, the TP very abruptly shut off...Worse was the unnerving popping sound it made as it did so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are numerous ways to turn off one's TouchPad besides the graceful power button method and all of them do the same thing that you describe including the popping sound. That is just the audio circuits emitting a sound through the speakers. What you have to remember is that as long as you maintain your TouchPad properly, this function of Llama and AutomateIt will never have to be used, it's just there to protect you from bricking your tablet.


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

nevertells said:


> There are numerous ways to turn off one's TouchPad besides the graceful power button method and all of them do the same thing that you describe including the popping sound. That is just the audio circuits emitting a sound through the speakers. What you have to remember is that as long as you maintain your TouchPad properly, this function of Llama and AutomateIt will never have to be used, it's just there to protect you from bricking your tablet.


Yep agreed. Luckily llama hasn't gotto the point where its auto shut off my TP. The 2 occasions I had the pop noise/abrupt shutdown was when I used the "test action" within the app. I hope to maintain sensibility in use & charging of the pad


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I did 5 tests shutting down using Automate-it and twice on booting back
I got for couple seconds battery with question mark but then it started moboot 9

Is this warning sign of bad battery?
Never did happen before using power button to shut down.

I used uninstaller and did webOSdoctor yesterday befor using Installer3 to reinstall CM9 again,
since I had several occasions where the tablet wouldn't boot.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

lifeisfun said:


> I did 5 tests shutting down using Automate-it and twice on booting back
> I got for couple seconds battery with question mark but then it started moboot 9
> 
> Is this warning sign of bad battery?
> ...


Do you test by hitting the test button or are you letting it run down to a certain % to test it if so what %?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

The testing button and the tablet is fully charged


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

lifeisfun said:


> I did 5 tests shutting down using Automate-it and twice on booting back
> I got for couple seconds battery with question mark but then it started moboot 9
> 
> Is this warning sign of bad battery?
> ...


Is it happening while you are connected to charge cable or touchstone? If so are you using any unofficial usb cables or usb extender cables?

I only ask because I used to see the ? Flash very briefly on the screen (directly before moboot kicks in) but would disapear and boot would go ahead. I have since put this down to an iphone usb cable extender I was using. It stopped occuring when I removed the extention cable from my setup and has been some months now since I saw the ?...So can only assume my charging setup was bad

I could be wrong but I figured that the something SW or HW got confused (briefly) at the battery authentication stage with the addition of this extender. This is just an assumption tho due to the fact I haven't had the issue since removing the cable. Also @ work I have used another extender cable connected to my touchstone which has so far been good and no issues, I know this to be of the USB2 variety...The iphone extender was pretty old so may not have been adequate.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

The tablet was connected with the HP USB cable to HP charger so it must be something else.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

Installed this but i don't get the power down option even after i reboot. I just upgraded from CM9 to CM10 and tried to install this. Everything works except it is not charging over USB(yes i have MTU selected) and this thing on AutomateIt not showing up. I also tried llama but it gave me the option but it didn't work it says turning off but it doesn't.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

xigua2001 said:


> Installed this but i don't get the power down option even after i reboot. I just upgraded from CM9 to CM10 and tried to install this. Everything works except it is not charging over USB(yes i have MTU selected) and this thing on AutomateIt not showing up. I also tried llama but it gave me the option but it didn't work it says turning off but it doesn't.


I had the same problem with using AutomateIt on CM10, it did not want to or could not get super user permissions, so I switched to Llama and it works perfectly when I test the action. I have AutomateIt installed on my CM9 TouchPad and I got engrossed browsing and at 15% it turned off as the rule required. Thought it has randomly shut off on me until I started it back up and noticed the battery level. I also like the feature in both programs that one can set up a rule to say something when an event occurs. I have both set up to tell me when I plug and unplug the charger. It only says the plug in rule when the lightning bolt appears, so I know that charging has started. I added the unplug rule just for kicks. I also have them tell me when it gets to 20%. First time it happened, startled the hell out of me.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

I ended up doing a uninstall and reinstall. It seems one problem was that Automateit wasn't getting superuser permissions (it wouldn't even prompt for it) Llama would say it had it but didn't. After the new setup the first time I ran it it asked for permissions and now works.

well I just learned today from JC that in CM9 all the time I thought was charging over USB-Computer that it wasn't! CM10 fixes that.


----------



## dljackso (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a Touchpad, CM9, that I debricked using JCSullins debrick routine. I was searching the web for something that would auto shutdown and found AutomaeIt and a download rule by JCS to shutdown at 9%. It implies it is for CM10 so my question is does it work on cm9?

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dljackso said:


> I have a Touchpad, CM9, that I debricked using JCSullins debrick routine. I was searching the web for something that would auto shutdown and found AutomaeIt and a download rule by JCS to shutdown at 9%. It implies it is for CM10 so my question is does it work on cm9?
> 
> Thanks!


It should work with any version of Android. What do you mean that "it" implies it is for CM10? If you install it and when I asks for superuser permissions and you OK it and get no errors, it will work.


----------



## Mighty_Red (Nov 19, 2012)

xigua2001 said:


> I ended up doing a uninstall and reinstall. It seems one problem was that Automateit wasn't getting superuser permissions (it wouldn't even prompt for it) Llama would say it had it but didn't. After the new setup the first time I ran it it asked for permissions and now works.
> 
> well I just learned today from JC that in CM9 all the time I thought was charging over USB-Computer that it wasn't! CM10 fixes that.


I've had a couple of issues with the SU app denying root privileges to AutomateIt (even though it was set to prompt with pin). t seemed to work after messing round with the settings. Wish there was a way in SU to customize it so that you could grant/deny root permissions depending on the app...


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mighty_Red said:


> I've had a couple of issues with the SU app denying root privileges to AutomateIt (even though it was set to prompt with pin). t seemed to work after messing round with the settings. Wish there was a way in SU to customize it so that you could grant/deny root permissions depending on the app...


Have you tried updating your Rom? You don't specify a build date for your CM9 version. I would fully uninstall and reinstall using the info and packages in my guide below.

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"

The usual HP TouchPad battery drain issues:
-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.

-The USB cable that comes with the HP TP is often defective and breaks easily. Try using another USB cable if possible.

-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.
-To be safe don't let your HP TouchPad run out of Batteries ever! Install one of these free apps!
-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. Or
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)


----------

